# A young pigeon in need of help please



## Macaw_704 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hiya everyone,
Two days ago, the children from next door brought a feral pigeon to me. I've had a bit of experience with wild birds and keep parrots also, so i could see he was dehydrated. He was drinking freely from a syringe at first and after a few minutes, the cup. He was starting to get tired so i made up a cage and put some water and food in there (mainly oats and millet with a little bit of bread.) The next day he was still with us but he hadn't eaten anything so i decided to see how he'd be in the garden. He started to peck around on the floor, but his crop was still empty. My mum got some pigeon mix called ''Squeaker'' and he picks it up but only eats a little bit of it. 

I've inspected his mouth and there seems to be a small yellow lump (could this be canker?) The only sort of bald patch i can see is a small one under the beak on the left side, uneven plumage line compared to the right side.

I'd say he was a juvenile feral pigeon as he still has a few yellow strands on the end of his feathers. He cannot fly as yet, just uses his wings to jump up.

Thank you in advance,
May


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi May,
It sounds like this pigeon does not know how to eat on his own yet. If they're too young to fly, they're often too young to be eating by themself. Which means they need to be handfed. 

There are MANY methods of handfeeding. I think the easiest is probably soaking some puppy chow in warm water till soft but not mushy, wrapping pigeon in towel burrito-style, using 1 hand to open beak, and other hand to pop in pieces of chow. Usually about 25 pieces 2-3 times a day is good. 

Another easy method is putting formula or seeds in a tube like this:
http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/BabyPij&DuvFeedg.htm

More explanations of handfeeding:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682

To figure out how old the bird is...
http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

Good luck!
Sabina


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh I forgot to address the canker...it does sound like canker, so the pigeon needs to be treated asap. Can you get some human Flagyl (metronidazole)? Other options are Spartrix (from vet or pigeon supply place), Fishzole (from pet store). Let us know what kind of resources you have available to you. Or if there's a member in your area, they may be able to give you some meds.
Sabina


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you for helping this youngster, May. Sounds like a recently fledged pij that hasn't quite gotten the hang of eating on its own. The yellow lump sounds suspiciously like canker and needs to be treated ASAP. Where are you located? Canker meds are available from the pigeon supply houses (Foy's, Global, Siegel, etc.) but best if we find a member or rehabber nearby who can give you some.


----------



## Macaw_704 (Aug 10, 2007)

hi thanks for your help so soon as well 
i'm in Leeds, West Yorkshire.


----------



## Macaw_704 (Aug 10, 2007)

My mum says that we can go to the pet store tomorrow so i can get some fishzole, is there anything i can do for the little pij in the mean time?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Macaw_704 said:


> My mum says that we can go to the pet store tomorrow so i can get some fishzole, is there anything i can do for the little pij in the mean time?


The pet store might not be carrying Fishzole, but you can try.
It is very important that you start the treatment asap. Until then all you can do is keep the bird well fed and hydrated and warm. You can put a few drops of apple cider vinegar in his drinking water.
Keep on checking if the spot is getting any bigger.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

You won't get Fishzole from a pet store here in the UK. About the only thing you can get - assuming it *is* canker, of course - without prescription will be the Spartrix tablets.

Where is the yellow located (ie, top, bottom of beak, back of mouth...)? It's more likely canker if anything, but pigeon pox also can show as a yellow lump or mass.

Pet stores won't usually have Spartrix unless they do have a section which caters for pigeons and doves specifically; we get it from a place which sells pigeon food and health supplements, run by a pigeon fancier. Actually, a photo would be useful in trying to figure if it has canker. Anyway, if necessary, either I or Cynthia (Cyro51) can send Spartrix.

The suggestions for feeding will be useful. Sounds like a bird who has been fed by his parents til now and is just beginning to recognize seed, so may well need a 'top up' of 'baby food'.

John


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

you can order it online if you can't find it in a store I get the 4 in 1 from nepigeonsupplies.com and they ship fast. They are located in connecticut with me so that helps maybe there is one near you.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi again -

Been pointed out to me that there are a couple of rescue places which do take pigeons, though they are in Sheffield area

SOUTH YORKSHIRE ANIMAL RESCUE
Mr Slack, 357-359 South Road , SHEFFIELD , South Yorkshire , S6 3TD
Ph: 0114 234 9656 

VOLUNTARY RESCUE CENTRE FOR BIRDS & WILDLIFE
141 WOODSEATS ROAD
SHEFFIELD
TEL 01142 55 78 24
MOBILE 07860 808179

If nothing else, they could help with by-phone advice, even if you don't wish to take the bird to a rescue center..

Many other places (like the RSPCA) will just put them down.

Another possible source of Spartrix would be a vet with a dispensary. As it is non-prescription, they may have it and would just sell it without needing to see the bird (one needs to be very careful about taking pigeons to vets, too, as not all will treat or examine them, and may just put them down - we changed ours because of their view on pigeons).

(The other medication most often used here for canker is Metronidazole, which is prescription only. No prescription meds are available on mail order here, and it would be taking a great risk to try ordering them from outside the UK)

John


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

If you can find a fancier (someone perhaps racing pigeons) near you I'm sure they'd be able to help with medications. Many fly from local allotments if you need to search.


----------



## Macaw_704 (Aug 10, 2007)

*update*

Hi again,
After what seems one of the longest weekends, I got the little fella some treatment for canker this morning, the supplier didn't have any spartrix in, but he said that chevi-col+ would be ok.
Me and the Pij are very grateful for all of your help 
Thank you ever so much,
May


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is a Chevita product, we check their site a lot, should be OK. I hope he makes a full and quick recovery.

http://www.chevita.com/tauben/e-index3.html

Cynthia


----------

